# WW2 Munitions Dump - Brasside, April 08



## VeeEight (May 6, 2008)

Saw this Last month - Its not a very awe-inspiring thread or place..

Its a collection of 24 warehouses and about 3 bungalows, not much info on Google about it..

Now on to the Photos..






The first store I aimed for along the access..





Very agricultural now..





Quite roomy inside..





Stuffed full of clothes, matresses, and broken toys..





Loading platform..





Nature is taking it back..





there were two of these bunker type structures, flooded though..





this ones been converted to abandoned stables..










someone took a dislike to this caravan in one of the warehouses..





some recent (08) tagging..















Its been a few years since these roads saw vehicles..





about a ton of smashed glass infront of this one..





one of the bungalows, one further down is burnt out, and the other has been converted into someones house - with 2 bloody big dobermans in the yard..

Yours, Im suprised you stayed long enough to read this..


----------



## Bishop (May 6, 2008)

Good one. When I get the chance I'll see if I can find out what this site was used for and by whom.

b


----------



## Mr Sam (May 6, 2008)

gues some pikey needed rid of a getaway caravan quick


----------



## Neosea (May 6, 2008)

Interesting place with some great photo's. Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2008)

VeeEight said:


> Yours, Im suprised you stayed long enough to read this..



 Um...cos we're military nuts? 

That's rather a lot of warehouses. Looks quite interesting to have a wander around.


----------

